# دارة أنفيرتر 300 واط مع أضافات



## hussien95 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

هذه دارة 300واط تحتوي على أضافة أنها عندما ينخفض تيار البطارية تنبهك عن طريق ليد أحمر وسماعة بيزو وعندما يكون الأنفيرتر شغال تضيئ ليد أخضر

وأنشاء الله عندما أنتهي من صناعة الأنفيرتر الذي أصنعه سأنشره بالمنتدى وسيكون من صناعتي بالكامل أنشاء الله وسيكون بمحولات فرايت ويعطي موجة جيبية وسيكون هناك شرح كامل لكيفية صناعته أنشاء الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 نوفمبر 2012)

جهد مشكور أخى الكريم 
بخصوص الملحوظة بالدائرة
This must be the correct IC For IC3 7473 By Levon Lopez
من أين سنشترى منتجات Levon Lopez هذه؟؟


----------



## hussien95 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على مداخلتك أخي الكريم ماجد بالنسبة للأيسية هو يقصد Levon Lopez أسم شركة تبيع الأيسية في أمريكا على الأغلب وليس الشركة المصنعة للأيسية والأيسية رقمها DM7473 وهذا رابط داتا شيت الأيسية 
DM7473 Datasheet pdf - Dual Master-Slave J-K Flip-Flops with Clear and Complementary Outputs - Fairchild Semiconductor
تحياتي وأي أستفسار أنا جاهز


----------



## hussien95 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

وبالنسبة للصورة على جنب الدارة والتقرير فهو مخطط ومواصفات الأيسية dm7473 وبعد قليل أنشاء الله سأضع المخطط العملي على برنامج بروتوس


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا أخى الكريم لكن مشكلة الإنفيرتر أساسا هو تجنب لحظة الإنتقال من ON-OFF على الجانبين معا فهى تسبب أن كلا الترانزيستورين ON فى لحظة مما يسبب حملا زائدا على التغذية و المحول و الترانزيستورات ذاتها لذا كثير من الدوائر تلجأ للمتكاملات CMOS بدلا من TTL المستخمة هنا لأنها أقل فى هذا التصرف نظرا للتأخير الذاتى فى استجابتها و كونه اشترط هذا المنتج لأن باقى الشركات تنتج متكاملات بنفس الرقم ولكنها تسبب مشاكل فى الدائرة.
وهذا كان سبب سؤالى فالرقم موجود فى السوق لكن من شركات أخرى

نفس المشكلة حدثت معى فى مبرمجة ولكن كانت لأسباب مختلفة، اشترطت الشركة استخدام متكاملة من انتاج TI و قررت التجربة و كانت فعلا لا تعمل من شركة أخرى و السبب أن بعض الشركات تنتج متكاملة أسرع من المتوقع فتسبب تذبذب الخرج Ringing وهذا بدوره يعطى False Trigger أو قدح كاذب و تحايلت علية بكتابة برنامج تشغيل للمبرمجة زودت فيه زمن تأخير حتى تنتهى هذه الظاهرة ثم أضع الداتا ثم الأمر 

أيضا الدائرة بها خطأ وهو أنه استخدم هذه المتكاملة TTL ويجب أن تعمل من 5 فولت فثبت الفولت على 5 فولت
خرج البوابة Flip-Flop لن يكون 5 فولت بل أقل فاضطر لإضافة ترانزيستورات BD139 وهو 1.5 أمبير بينما حمله موسفت !!!! لمجرج تعويض فرق الفولت ولكن مازال الخرج 5 فولت غير كافى لأن الموسفيت IRFZ44 يبدأ الفتح عند جهد بوابة من 2 : 4 فولت ولا يكتمل إلا عند 6 إلى 8 فولت أى أنه لن يكمل الفتح عند 5 فولت
لهذا سيسخن بشدة و يتلف ولو كان استخدم 4047 كباقى الدوائر مباشرة من 12 فولت لأستغنى عن 555 و عن 7473 و كان أضمن و أفضل له


----------



## د حسين (6 نوفمبر 2012)

hussien95 قال:


> هذه دارة 300واط تحتوي على أضافة أنها عندما ينخفض تيار البطارية تنبهك عن طريق ليد أحمر وسماعة بيزو وعندما يكون الأنفيرتر شغال تضيئ ليد أخضر
> مشاهدة المرفق 85113
> وأنشاء الله عندما أنتهي من صناعة الأنفيرتر الذي أصنعه سأنشره بالمنتدى وسيكون من صناعتي بالكامل أنشاء الله وسيكون بمحولات فرايت ويعطي موجة جيبية وسيكون هناك شرح كامل لكيفية صناعته أنشاء الله



عزيزي السيد حسين
جهودك جميلة ولكن لي أكثر من تعليق من باب النقد البناء وليس للاحباط
عزيزي لايوجد في مخططك محولات فيرايت بل محول الخرج هو محول عادي بقلب شرائح حديد مطاوع ..ويعرف بالسوق محول 220 / 12 موجة كاملة 300 واط متوفر بالأسواق بهذه المواصفات 
عزيزي ان محولات الفيرايت تستخدم فقط في الترددات العالية التي ستحول لاحقا الى مستمرة
اما انفرترك هذا فتدده يجب ان يكون 50 هيرتز
وثانيا هذا المخطط لا يعطي موجة جيبية بل تأكيد هي مربعة ... ويوجد الكثير من المخططات الأفضل والتي تتمتع بميزة التنظيم لجهد الخرج تبعا للحمل وفولط البطارية ..وحماية ضد ارتفاع الحمل أو القصر.
لهذا ابحث عن دارات توليد الذبذبات المتخصصة وتستعمل أيسيات من فئة ( Pulse Width Modulation ) واختصارا PWM 
ومن الناحية العملية ارجو ان تتعامل بحذر شديد مع البطاريات المدخرات لأنها تعطي تيارا عاليا عند اي خطأ قد يخرب كل شيء .... عزيزي الكلام النظري يختلف عن الواقع العملي الذي يحتاج لخبرات متعددة..
كل هذا لايمنع التجريب ولكن بحذر
أرجو لك التوفيق​


----------



## hussien95 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الملاحظات مشرفنا الغالي وبعد أن علمة هذه الأمور أنا أييدك باستخدام الأيسية 4047 ولكن للذين يريدون تجربة هذه الدائرة هذا مخطط البي سي بي الذي وعدتكم به ولقد تأخرة قليلا لأنهيه
http://www.mediafire.com/?ki7611isycfgb48


----------



## hussien95 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

مشرف الموضوع أخي الدكتور حسين أخي الكريم أنا لاأقصد هذه الدارة الخطأ مني أعتذر أنا عندي مخططات دارات أنفيرتر تستخدم محولات الفرايت وذو موجة جيبية مثل الأنفيرترات الموجودة بالسوق صغيرة الحجم ولكن كبيرة المفعول وأنشاء الله عندما أنتهي من صناعة أول نموزج شغال سوف أضع موضوع كيفية صناعته خطوة بخطوة وهذه الصورة نموزج أولي للأنفيرتر

ولكن هناك نقطة فقط أنا ما عب لاقيلها حل وهي المحول مو حاطين رقمو فقط أبعاده ومو حاطين أتجاه اللف وعندما أعرفهما سأصنعه بأذن الله


----------



## د حسين (6 نوفمبر 2012)

hussien95 قال:


> مشرف الموضوع أخي الدكتور حسين أخي الكريم أنا لاأقصد هذه الدارة الخطأ مني أعتذر أنا عندي مخططات دارات أنفيرتر تستخدم محولات الفرايت وذو موجة جيبية مثل الأنفيرترات الموجودة بالسوق صغيرة الحجم ولكن كبيرة المفعول وأنشاء الله عندما أنتهي من صناعة أول نموزج شغال سوف أضع موضوع كيفية صناعته خطوة بخطوة وهذه الصورة نموزج أولي للأنفيرتر
> مشاهدة المرفق 85119
> ولكن هناك نقطة فقط أنا ما عب لاقيلها حل وهي المحول مو حاطين رقمو فقط أبعاده ومو حاطين أتجاه اللف وعندما أعرفهما سأصنعه بأذن الله



أخي العزيز والله انا فهمان عليك
تحية طيبة
المحول الفيرايت الموجود في المخطط يعمل بتردد عالي وهو ومايسبقه ويليه مهمته يتحويل تيار مستمر من 12 فولط مستمر الى 300 فولط مستمر وهذا المحول يظهر ان الابتدائي فيه مؤلف من 8 لفات ولها وصلة خارجية بالمنتصف اي ان اتجاه اللف غير مهم شرط ان يبدأ من الطرف الأول الى المنتصف ثم الى الطرف الثاني ولاعلاقة له بجهة لف الثانوي الذي عدد لفاته 90 لفة 
واذا رغبت بلفه يدويا يكون الابتدائي سلكه5 أضعاف سلك الثانوي من حيث قطر السلك ولسهولة اللف يمكن لف خمسة اسلاك معا اثناء اللف وتجمع كأنها سلك واحد 
اما القسم الثاني من الانفرتر هو القسم العالي الفولط حيثث ناتج المحول يحول الى مستمر ويخزن بمكثفات 400 فولط وسعتها هوالي 100 ميكروفاراد هذه المكثف تصبح كأنها مصدر تيار مستمر قيمته 350 فولط يتم توجيهه الى ترانزيستورات الخرج ... وهنا يولد مذبذب ثاني موجة مربعة ترددها 50 هيرتز قابلة للضبط وتساق الى بوابة الترانزستورات .وعلى مخرج الترانزستورات موس فيت نأخذ المخرجين مباشرة الى الاستهلاك دون الحاجة لمحول خرج وهذه طريقة ذكية للاستغناء عن محول الخرج حيث ينشأ بين طرف الدرين للمجموعة الأولى والدرين للمجموعة الثانية فرق كمون متناوب 50 هيتز 300 فولط
هل يكفي هذا الشرح ام تريد المزيد ؟؟؟
تخي العزيز هذا الاتفرثر الذي تتحدث عنه 300 واط بدون محول خرج وحجمه بقدار كف الانسان موجود بالاسواق صناعة صينية وسهره ارخص بعشر مرات من سعر قطعه اذا جمعتها من الأسواق
لذا انصحك بشرائه حيث سعره لايتجاوز 20 دولار فقط

مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​


----------



## hussien95 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم الدكتور حسين على هذه الملاحظات المهمة كنت بحاجة لها ولكن ملاحظة أخي الكريم أنا أريد صناعته يدويا لأكتساب خبرة في مجال محولات الفرايت ولأن التجار عنا في سوريا مابخافو الله مستغلين ظروف قطع الكهرباء ورافعين سعرو كثيرا 300 واط سعرو تقريبا 60دولار والبضاعة يلي عب يجيبوها لعنا كلا زبالة المصانع بتشتغل جمعة وبتخرب شكرا ثانية على الشرح


----------



## hussien95 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

سؤال ثاني أخي الكريم الدكتور حسين بالنسبة للمحول هل يختلف اذا لفيت الملف الثانوي أولا ثم الملف الأبتداثي ثانيا أم لا يعمل اذا فعلت ذلك وأسف لأسئلتي الكثيرة


----------



## د حسين (7 نوفمبر 2012)

hussien95 قال:


> سؤال ثاني أخي الكريم الدكتور حسين بالنسبة للمحول هل يختلف اذا لفيت الملف الثانوي أولا ثم الملف الأبتداثي ثانيا أم لا يعمل اذا فعلت ذلك وأسف لأسئلتي الكثيرة


أخي العزيز حسين المحترم
بالنسبة للف المحولات لافرق بين ايهما اولا ولكن يفضل انو يكون الملف المتوقع ان يصدر حرارة اكثر ان يكون خارجيا .... أو اذا اردنا التوفير في الأسلاك نبدأ بلف الملف الذي عدده أكبر أولا 
واذا كان الهدف الخبرة فهذا جيد .. وسأقدم لك نصائح كل في وقته ولا تتردد في الأسئلة ... ومن هذه النصائح عند لف ملف فيه مخرج من منتصفه مل الذي تحدثنا عنه وليكن اربعة لفات وبعدها اربعة وهنا قطر السلك كبير نسبيا ستلاحظ ان الأربعة الأولى سيكون طول السلك اقصر من التالية لأن قطر الملف يكون قد كبر وهنا يحدث عدم تناظر في الملف ولتجنب ذلك نلفهما معا اي نمسلك سلكين معا ونلفهما معا بالعدد المطلوب فيكون لديك نهايتين في البداية ونهايتين في النهاية من هذه الأربعة نربط نهاية السلك الأول مع بداية السلك الثاني لتكون هذه وصلة المنتصف واذا حصل خطأ فيها فالمحول لا يعمل ... واذا لم ثفهم شرحى هذا أرسم لك اذا أردت لاحقا
اخي العزيز ان الانفرتر المختصر الذي تحاول صناعته لا يقبل اي خطأ او تبديل اوتعديل اي اي مدخلاته كلها دقيقة .
بينما الانفرتر الحاوي على محول خرج عادي وخاصة الذي فيه الابتدائي موجة كاملة (طبعا هذا تعبير ان للملف وصلة منتصف ) يكون التعامل معه اسهل بالنسبة للمبتدئين
ثانيا في كل محول يتناسب مساحة مقطع السلك مع شدة التيار بمعدل 3 أمبير لكل ميلليميتر مربع ولحساب الأمبير هنا نقسم الاستطاعة على الوفط
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 نوفمبر 2012)

هنا موضوع يتناولكثير من النواحى عن المحولات
المحولات (الترانسفورمر) والدوائر الإلكترونية


----------



## hussien95 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

ألف شكرا لكم أساتذتي على مساعدتي فقد كنت بحاجة الى هذه المعلومات وبالنسبة للدكتور حسين أخي الفاضل أنا مبتدئ في صناعة الدائرات التي تحتوي على محول فرايت ولكن لقد قمت ببناء أكثر من دائرة أنفيرتر تحتوي على محول حديد لذلك لدي خبرى لا بأس بها في صناعة دائرات المذبذب في الأنفيرتر وشكرا ثانية مشرفنا الغالي والأستاذ الدكتور حسين :84:


----------



## hussien95 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

والأن كما وعدتكم هذه دائرة أنفيرتر 100واط بمحول فرايت من صناعتي على برنامج بروتوس ولكن هيرتز عالي من 40khz فما فوق يمكن تشغيل لمبات تنجستن يوصل أطراف الأيسية 4-5-6-14 الى البطارية عن طريق المقاومة والزنر كما هو موضح وأطراف7-8-9-12الى سالب البطارية(GND) ويربط الترانزستوران مع الأيسية عن طريق مقاومتان 220 أوم ويوضعان على مبرد كبير ويفضل وجود مروحة وهذا هو الملف


----------



## hussien95 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

ونأتي الأن لشرح كيفية لف المحول أخواني بالنسبة للمحول أنا شخصيا أستخدمة محول فرايت EI33 أخواني أولا يلف الملف الثانوي ثم الملف الأبتدائي
الملف الثانوي:130 لفة ثخانة السلك 0.3mm أو 3 ديزيم
الملف الأبتدائي:14 لفة 7لفات ثم نقطة الوسط ثم 7لفات ثخانة السلك 1.5mm
لايهم أتجاه اللف ولكن يجب لفهما بنفس الأتجاه يعني اذا الملف الأبتدائي لففته يمين لف الثانوي يمين والعكس صحيح ولكن أنتبه لف أولا الملف الثانوي130 لفة بعدها الأبتدائي لكي توفر بالأسلاك ويتسع القلب للنحاس لكي يدخل القلب الفرايت براحته لكي لاينكسر وهذا أخواني مجرد نموذج أولي وأنشاء الله الأضخم قيد التنفيذ وسيكون 50 هيرتز


----------



## طوبار37 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## hussien95 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

عفوا وشكرا على المشاركة


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (30 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لجميع من شاركوا في هذه المناقشة إذ منكم نستفيد وبارك الله بكم جميعا


----------



## hussien95 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

وبك أخي الكريم


----------



## aladdin_2005 (16 يونيو 2013)

الأ خ الكريم / حسين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شاهدت هذه الدائرة التي نشرتها واعجبتني فكرتها وافكر في يجربتها فهل ازعجك اذا طلبت منك بعض المعلومات العملية عن تنفيذها




وجزاكم الله بكل خير


----------

